# Marmalade



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for adopting a hard to place cat! She is adorable!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

She's a beauty. And she just won the lottery.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She is just gorgeous, love her beautiful red coat!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Marmalade!
I agree, that you both just won the lottery!
She is beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww, Marmalade's a beauty, such a sweetheart.
Thanks for giving this girl a home she truly deserves.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a pretty cat and perfect name.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone! She's getting braver by the day and eating well. We had her at the vet tonight and she is remarkably healthy for a 13 year old girl who was living outside.


----------

